
Ask HN: Are you subsidising others? - xstartup
You ever felt you are subsidizing others? Probably at the workplace? or somewhere else? Do you still subsidize others after realizing that you are subsidizing them?
======
dsr_
I _teach_ other people. I _support_ other people. I _manage_ other people. I
_work for_ other people.

If you have a relationship which is more accurately described as parasitic
than teaching, supporting, managing or working for, you should certainly
reconsider it.

------
oceanghost
My wife's laziness.

